# Please help Eel is very sick



## Abbyh (Jan 29, 2008)

I have what the pet stores call a freshwater snowflake eel. I have had him for 1 year. This morning we noticed that he has a white film all over his body..almost like if he was peeling from a sunburn..he is extremly lethargic not eating or moving much his breathing is slow but labored. He lives in a 75 Gallon tank with 2 oscars and a pletco.. the oscars dont pick on him.. and when i tested nitrates, trites, ammonia, ph everything was fine other than the ammonia being slighlty above where it should be. I went to the pet store and was recomended to use primafix and use it at half doses due to him being scaleless..witch is what im diong..i did a 25% water change let tank sit for an hour removed the filter carbon and added medication..
I was just hoping im doing the right thing and any advice on this matter would be greatly appreaciated..i really have grown attached to him..and it kills me to see him suffering like this..im not sire if he will make it through the night but i am praying...


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Abbyh said:


> I have what the pet stores call a freshwater snowflake eel. I have had him for 1 year. This morning we noticed that he has a white film all over his body..almost like if he was peeling from a sunburn..he is extremly lethargic not eating or moving much his breathing is slow but labored. He lives in a 75 Gallon tank with 2 oscars and a pletco.. the oscars dont pick on him.. and when i tested nitrates, trites, ammonia, ph everything was fine other than the ammonia being slighlty above where it should be. I went to the pet store and was recomended to use primafix and use it at half doses due to him being scaleless..witch is what im diong..i did a 25% water change let tank sit for an hour removed the filter carbon and added medication..
> I was just hoping im doing the right thing and any advice on this matter would be greatly appreaciated..i really have grown attached to him..and it kills me to see him suffering like this..im not sire if he will make it through the night but i am praying...


Your snowflake eel is not a freshwater fish. It's a brackish to marine species. Please rehome in another tank where you can increase the salinity gradually using marine salt, not aquarium salt. It has been a mistake to place them in freshwater conditions where they eventually fall to diseases or starved to death.


----------



## Andyandsue (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is a link to determine if you have a freshwater eel or a snowflake eel. http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/eelprofilesindex/a/aa082901.htm

If he is a snowflake eel then that is your problem.

The only other things that I know about eels is if where they hide has rough edges it can make them peel. Also, if they have escaped the tank at any point, then are put back in, their skin will dry up and peel a few days later. They are very sensitive to ammonia, so tank maintenace is a must. 

You might want to check the forum for the area that is specific to what eels are classified as.

I hope I was of some help...


----------

